

Windows 10 released - grokys
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows

======
Arnt
This feels good.

Microsoft has released a new version of windows and it's nothing really
special. Just another vendor releasing a product. A bigger vendor and product
than most, but at this point, just another vendor. Quite some market share on
desktops, less on laptops
([http://i44.tinypic.com/313isup.jpg](http://i44.tinypic.com/313isup.jpg)),
some on servers, some on officeware. But not all-powerful any more.

------
Zekio
been released for a couple of hours now, I'm still busy updating a few
machines that needed a few updates and reboots before it would show the
upgrade

